# Belem, Brazil Becomes Slaughter Zone



## longknife (May 3, 2018)

Something we will never see in the USA media and I can't figure out why. All of Brazil is in deep trouble, poverty and unemployment rampant.

_SAO PAULO – Local media in Brazil are reporting more than 30 people have been shot dead in the northern city of Belem since the weekend._

_The G1 news portal says 33 people have been killed since Sunday, when police officer Maria de Fatima dos Santos was gunned down._

More @ More than 30 killed in Brazil city after officer murdered



*Sao Paulo, Brazil 24-storey building collapses after huge blaze*







So far, 250 people who'd been living in the building have been registered after the blaze, city security official Jose Roberto said. The fire began overnight and spread rapidly, turning the building into an inferno before it fell down.

More @ Towering inferno in Sao Paulo: 24-storey building collapses after huge blaze


----------



## TomParks (May 3, 2018)

Shithole country for sure


----------



## depotoo (May 3, 2018)

60 Minutes and World News Tonight used to run those stories. Now they are obsessed with other things...


----------



## gipper (May 3, 2018)

Similar shit happens in some American cities.


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2018)

Brazil has had a devastating drought also.


----------



## gipper (May 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Brazil has had a devastating drought also.


Did the drought cause the killings and the fire?


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2018)

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Brazil has had a devastating drought also.
> ...


It doesn't help..Heat has been proven to intensify human emotions.


----------



## gipper (May 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Now it’s heat?  You stated it was a drought.


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2018)

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


One usually follows the other in the tropics.


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2018)

*Sao Paulo-Murders increased during the late-2000s. Bucking this trend are the two largest cities. In 2008 Rio de Janeiro registered the lowest murder rate in 18 years, while São Paulo is now approaching the 10 murders per 100,000 mark, down from 35.7 in 1999. A notable example is the municipality of Diadema.*
*
Crime in Brazil - Wikipedia

*


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 4, 2018)

Brazil WAS a promising example at one point.


----------

